# texas frogs/toads?



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

I have seen thousands of these hop around my house and I don't have a clue what they are. my lil sister caught about 30 of these and threw the in my empty tank that I had outside to let the plants grow out a little.Anyone have a clue as to what these are?


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

oh yeah I forgot to say they are about a quater-inch long and very tiny


----------

